# MR. LEGS



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Look what I found tonight.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I have them in my school.
[attachment=0:3cjmfc8d]spider.jpg[/attachment:3cjmfc8d]


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Where did you find that at Loke?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Tarantula?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Where did you find that at Loke?


By the gym. He squished quite nicely when I stepped on him right after the picture.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Have the racoons showed up yet?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Not yet. But there is a little league football team out on the back field.


----------

